# Adria Twin: Air Conditioning ?



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

Anyone reccomend an Air Conditioning unit for this type of van ?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you still require assistance to find out if an air con unit can be fitted to your twin?

Regards
Chris
Premier Motorhomes


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*AIR*

Hello there,

I assume your question is, that you have a van and want to know what type or brand of unit we could recomend?.

If so, try Delphi-Diavia. Here is one of the UK Agents 
www.readerair.co.uk

Trev.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Having done some research on this, we have come to the following conclusions.

A roof mounted solution would be inappropriate, Dometic Waeco units are designed to replace 40x40 aperture rooflights. The Twin features much larger Heki rooflights, and due to the construction of the interior, the internal control unit wouldnt be able to be fitted.

You could fit a unit such as the Truma Saphire Vario Compact which is an internal air conditioning unit, the only viable space to fit this unit would be underneath the bed area at the back of the vehicle, but you would lose this valuable space, so again not reccomended.

The only real viable solution, which as in the link above will be a retro fitted air con unit to the Fiat engine. Having made enquiries in the past, purchasing genuine parts from Fiat is not viable from a cost perspective.
For this route I would budget between £1000 to £2000.

Hope this help,
Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhoems of Chichester


----------



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

Having just come back from Slovenia we did see a Adria twin out there and it had a Dometic unit on the roof 2/3 of the way down the van on the O/S but the UK market it may have to be on the N/S perhaps Chris would be able to look into this with Adria.

Regards
David


----------



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

Having just come back from Slovenia we did see a Adria twin out there and it had a Dometic unit on the roof 2/3 of the way down the van on the O/S but the UK market it may have to be on the N/S perhaps Chris would be able to look into this with Adria.

Regards
David


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tony hasn't been on MHF for some weeks, but as people are posting, I'll throw in my 2p that with my time again, aircon is the one thing I'd think twice about. The power requirements and noise (everthing is relative on a quiet campsite in still air!) mean I simply haven't got the use out of my roof aircon to justify the cost. 

I'd like to try indirect evaporative, though I'd probably then complain that I'd kill for something that would suck the humidity off my skin.

Can't win.

Dave


----------

